# THE HIDDEN STARS book trailer



## Carolyn Hill (Dec 2, 2006)

Teresa Edgerton's short video trailer for Madeline Howard's fantasy novel _The Hidden Stars_ is now available for public viewing on YouTube!

YouTube - The Hidden Stars Trailer (short)

Enjoy!


----------



## aarti (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, 3.5 minutes is the SHORT trailer?  How long is the other one going to be?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Dec 4, 2006)

I have t say that I am a sucker for these trailers.  They really wotk for me.  This one is especially good.


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes, indeed! Very nice trailer, Teresa ... Congratulations!


----------



## Ian Whates (Dec 5, 2006)

A fabulous trailer!  Really well done Teresa.


----------



## aarti (Dec 5, 2006)

aarti said:


> Wow, 3.5 minutes is the SHORT trailer?  How long is the other one going to be?



Ok, I see now how the last minute doesn't really count as part of the "trailer," but is more informational.

I liked it a lot, too, Teresa!  Though I had it on silent, as I watched it at work ;-)  Is there a way on YouTube to target people to see it?  Or do you put it on and hope that people do searches for The Hidden Stars?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 5, 2006)

Thank you everyone.  The final version should be a lot better.

Yes, aarti, there are over a minute of credits.  We'll probably make them go by faster in the long version to make room for some of the extra scenes -- so it may, in fact, not be much longer over all.

The only way to target people on YouTube is in the tags you type in, to attract people's attention when they do searches.  We used fantasy, magic, wizards, etc.

There have been over 500 views already, but I think the vast majority have come through personal contacts -- mine, John's, and our cast of actors.  Now that everyone's family, friends, and coworkers have seen the thing, I expect the number of views to drop to only a handful a day.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 5, 2006)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> The only way to target people on YouTube is in the tags you type in, to attract people's attention when they do searches. We used fantasy, magic, wizards, etc.


That's true! I searched for etc. and found it  

Anyway, while I was looking it made me think a bit of Beastmaster, I love that movie. And somewhere on the right, it also showed something of Beastmaster.

It looks like you had great fun shooting this, and I hope it results in increased selling! I like it anyway.


----------



## Roy1 (Dec 5, 2006)

The rather worried looking girl amused me. That was a very phallic crystal ball.


----------



## aarti (Dec 6, 2006)

Teresa Edgerton said:


> Thank you everyone.  The final version should be a lot better.
> 
> Yes, aarti, there are over a minute of credits.  We'll probably make them go by faster in the long version to make room for some of the extra scenes -- so it may, in fact, not be much longer over all.
> 
> ...



Doesn't Amazon have an author blog section?  I know I've seen a few when I've looked up books before.  Perhaps you could use that to put in a plug for the video?  And your website, of course.  I think that will help the "viral"-ness of the video, and get more viewers.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 7, 2006)

I didn't know about the author blogs at amazon -- that's a useful piece of information I'll look into.  

As for my website, Brown Rat would have to do whatever it is you do to put the video there, since she created and maintains my websites.  If it's even possible the way things are set up.  And her life is hideously complicated right now.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Dec 13, 2006)

I will put it up on Teresa's website, when life gives me breathing space.  

I'm rationalizing the delay by telling myself that having the trailer on YouTube brings in people who aren't acquainted with Teresa's/Madeline's writing, whereas people who come to her website are usually already hooked.


----------



## aarti (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh, I hope I didn't sound like I thought it should be up on the webpage =immediately=.  I didn't mean that at all 

Teresa, I know that Sandra Gulland has an author blog on Amazon.  Also, Naomi Novik.  In case you wanted to see a couple and get a handle on how they are.  I don't know how you go about contacting Amazon to get one, though!  I really like them- it's nice to see author thoughts on their books and on reaction to their books.


----------



## LauraJUnderwood (Dec 13, 2006)

Great Job...

Am I mistaken, or was John sneaking around in armor at one point?

So when do we get to see the movie and the graphic novel?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Dec 15, 2006)

No, that would be another grizzled SCA warrior sneaking around in armor.

But John (and several other family members, including the twins) will appear in the new version.


----------

